# Have you received a card???



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

I thought I would make a poll to see if departments are coming along with hiring or are things as bad as we thought when we took the exam.


----------



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah I just did. I have a post under "Ask a Cop" but not alot of responses. Can some people help? I have a few questions.

Thanks


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

I got my card and signed the list, but my town posted for laterals? Does anyone know of this will affect the process?


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

JP, was your list for PI's or full-time officers? They may need officers faster than they can screen candidates and put them through the academy, hence the lateral posting.

If you signed for a PI slot, they might be planning more for long-term staffing needs.

-Mike


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

Full-time officers.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

actually interning right now at the Raynham PD...been talkin to the chief just to see what's goin on w/it and from what he's telling me, he hasn't even gotten the list for civil service yet, all he's gotten is the reemployment list? Does it usually take that long for dept's to get the lists?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Dan,

I think it all depends on how long it takes the department to contact the lay off list first....once that is completed, then they go to civl service list. I heard from a couple Chiefs that told me that there were no layoffs interested in coming to certain departments....all depends I guess on situation.


----------



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

The city that I received a card from went to the re-employment list (no one was interested), then they went to the civil service list (which I got a card from). Most of the laid off guys still have a year or more before they are pulled off the list. Most just want to wait it out. With the new budget the towns are looking to fix the budget and get the guys back as soon as possible. Some of the guys that are currently working in cities, they took while laid off, are going back to their original towns soon.


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

Just got my card, #1 on the list so we'll see what happens from now till July


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

> Dan,
> 
> I think it all depends on how long it takes the department to contact the lay off list first....once that is completed, then they go to civl service list. I heard from a couple Chiefs that told me that there were no layoffs interested in coming to certain departments....all depends I guess on situation.


yea i think the chief just got the civ service list so now its time to play the waiting game

but not gonna hold my breath :lol:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i haven't gotten 1. i checked my standings & i think i should have gotten atleast one.


----------



## ODIE16 (Feb 15, 2005)

I got my card last week and signed the list on Monday..........Now the waiting game begins


----------



## harbor7 (Nov 30, 2005)

I finally got my card today after waiting for so long. Well time to wait some more!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Q5-TPR said:


> I was #1 on my Town. But after I hit the lottery (MSP) :t: I quickly took myself off the list to give someone else a shot. He got the card 2 weeks ago and will probably be in the next MPOC.


Did you work in Abington PD before? Just curious.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

EOD1 said:


> i haven't gotten 1. i checked my standings & i think i should have gotten atleast one.


Well it depends on if they are hiring... and, just to let you know, this thread is from March of 2004, so answers and poll results have changed as we are on a new list now


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

I just got a card from the T police yesterday, but I am not gooing to sign for it as I am starting the Boston Fire Academy tommorow


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks guys, you'll get yours too soon, just be patient, it took me seven years to get where I am today.


----------



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

I got a card today for Lowell PD, it says they are hiring 10.


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

dsm290 said:


> I got a card today for Lowell PD, it says they are hiring 10.


Lowell PD is hiring 10 full time, interviewing 25.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

well i finally got 1 card.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

if i get one of the 10 positions then hell yeah!


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

Well I got a card on Saturday. now the fun starts


----------



## bspd103 (Apr 23, 2006)

What types of scores have gotten a card from Boston PD? I had heard that they dipped to the 94's, but have they go any lower?


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

KindaConfused said:


> Well I got a card on Saturday. now the fun starts


Did you get a card from Boston??


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

AFCOP said:


> Did you get a card from Boston??


 nope...I'm not a boston resident. Came from Malden


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Relax there buddy, not everyone is from Boston. Do you think they'll send us a card again or pick up our packets from where they left off and send us to Medical? If we get a card again - I sure hope they use our packets from December and not make us fill one out again.....(Go it saved! Thanks). I replied to your PM...



AFCOP said:


> Did you get a card from Boston??


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> Relax there buddy, not everyone is from Boston. Do you think they'll send us a card again or pick up our packets from where they left off and send us to Medical? If we get a card again - I sure hope they use our packets from December and not make us fill one out again.....(Go it saved! Thanks). I replied to your PM...


I don;t think Boston will be sending out cards for 3-4 months or so. They are hopefully targeting a late October/earl November academy. I have a former co-worker in the class that just started on 4/3 and he is saying that the instructors and academy staff have been making comments about having to prepare for the next class.

smd6169 and AFcop, keep me updated if you hear anything else. As I have said in previous posts, I am sitting at 93 civilian and hoping to get a card in the next batch. Good Luck everyone.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

soxrock75 said:


> smd6169 and AFcop, keep me updated if you hear anything else. As I have said in previous posts, I am sitting at 93 civilian and hoping to get a card in the next batch. Good Luck everyone.


I'm counting on you guys to keep me updated! I'm deployed at the moment to the Middle East, and not expecting to be home until August, I should have been in the current class, but of course Unlce Sam had other plans... I'm just trying to keep on top of things so that I don't miss out on the October Class.


----------

